# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Muy bien por la isla del Hierro. Primera isla 100% renovable.

## termopar

> El Hierro vive del viento durante cuatro horas
> La isla canaria logró abastecerse al 100% de energías renovables el 9 de agosto
> 
> La isla de El Hierro, la más pequeña y occidental del archipiélago canario, con unos 10.000 habitantes, ha logrado un hito de ámbito planetario. Es el primer territorio aislado del mundo que logra abastecerse al 100% de energías renovables. A las 12.00 del pasado domingo 9 de agosto, la central hidroeólica Gorona del Viento comenzó a generar la totalidad de la electricidad de la isla a partir de fuentes limpias, y así se mantuvo durante cuatro horas; 240 minutos que suponían la culminación de una idea surgida hace 30 años.
> 
> ¡Es la bomba!, exclama Gonzalo Piernavieja, director de I+D+i del Instituto Tecnológico de Canarias, una de las entidades que participan en el proyecto junto al Cabildo de El Hierro como socio mayoritario, Endesa y el Gobierno de Canarias. Los técnicos han logrado el reto gracias a la unión de dos fuentes de obtención de energía renovable: la hidráulica de la central de Gorona y un parque eólico de cinco aerogeneradores acoplados a ella. Su combinación es capaz de producir, de manera estable y segura, los 35 GW/h de energía que necesita la isla. Un sistema que supondrá 80 millones de ahorro en las dos próximas décadas gracias a las 6.000 toneladas menos de diésel que se quemarán al año. Las emisiones de CO2 a la atmósfera también se reducirán en cerca de 20.000 toneladas anuales.
> 
> El proyecto, cuyo coste ha ascendido a 82 millones de euros, representa un logro tecnológico y de innovación. Aunque existían estudios teóricos sobre la utilización conjunta de ambos métodos, es la primera vez que se pone en práctica algo parecido. Su funcionamiento es el siguiente: cuando el parque eólico logra satisfacer la demanda de electricidad de la isla, la energía sobrante que continúa generándose se dirige a las bombas de la central, que elevan agua de un depósito situado a nivel del mar a otro a 700 metros de altura. Eso permitirá que los días en los que el viento no sea suficiente para proporcionar la energía requerida, se ponga en marcha la instalación hidráulica. Se deja entonces caer el agua del depósito superior al inferior, lo que mueve las turbinas que producen la energía eléctrica necesaria para cubrir la demanda de la población.
> 
> ...


referencia: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...21_076483.html

----------

Josito1969 (25-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Nuevo record de uso de tecnologías renovables en la isla de El Hierro, casi tres días:




> *El Hierro bate récord verde: 55 horas funcionando solo con energías renovables
> *
> Más de dos días sin utilizar ningún combustible fósil es la nueva hazaña de la isla canaria, que sirve como campo de experimentación para avanzar en energías renovables
> 
> ROCÍO P. BENAVENTE
> 13.07.2016 – 19:02 H.
> 
> Desde las 23:29 del pasado domingo y durante más de 55 horas seguidas, la isla de El Hierro, en Canarias, funcionó exclusivamente con energías renovables. El miércoles a las 6:52 de la mañana se incorporaba a la producción de energía un grupo diésel, dando por concluido un periodo que marca un nuevo récord en el esfuerzo renovable de la isla. En total, se ahorraron 83 toneladas de combustible y la emisión de más de 240 toneladas de CO2 al ambiente.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnol...ables_1232565/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Está muy bien. Pero si comparamos la generación de energía a lo largo de un año completo, la realidad es bien distinta... 

Las energías renovables sólo cubrieron un tercio de la demanda total, un 34,6%. Demasiado pobre.





Si vamos más aún al detalle, en gris los motores diésel, en verde la eólica y en azul la hidráulica reversible.



Demanda cubierta con energías renovables por mes. Media anual en rojo. *¿Isla 100% renovable?* 



Abajo, porcentaje de la demanda cubierta con energías renovables por día. Este dato es muy interesante, pues como se puede ver en la gráfica, tan sólo unos días al año la demanda es posible cubrirla 100% con energías renovables. Y eso teniendo en cuenta que el Hierro tiene unas características orográficas y climáticas privilegiadas.



Todos los datos y gráficos están extraídos de un extenso trabajo publicado por Roger Andrews. 

Recomiendo echarle un vistazo. Aquí para verlo entero: http://euanmearns.com/el-hierro-comp...ull-operation/

Resumiendo, que no es oro todo lo que reluce... es una buena cura de humildad, de Isla 100% renovable nada de nada, en un año completo no llega ni al 40% en un proyecto que busca autoabastecerse 100% con energías renovables. Y eso teniendo en cuenta que la isla de El Hierro tiene unas características privilegiadas en cuanto a ubicación, relieve y climatología, tiene una demanda pequeña de energía, pocos habitantes y no tiene grandes industrias a las que mantener. 

Si extrapolamos este caso a la Península, es otra prueba más de que es materialmente imposible abastecer un país como el nuestro sólo con energías renovables.

----------

Jonasino (16-jul-2016)

----------


## termopar

Bueno,  son los primeros pasos, deja que entre también fotovoltaica o la geotermia, etc...y poco a poco, el diesel se usará cada vez menos. 
Para España,  sustituye diesel por ciclo combinado y biomasa y es lo mismo. La cuestión es disminuir la cantidad de combustible fósil. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que son sólo 8000 habitantes, y las inversiones se tienen que hacer con paciencia. 

Ya es una gran mejora pasar de todo diesel a eliminar un tercio o más.  Y en ciertos períodos cada vez más amplios, se volverá completamente renovable. Acaban de empezar hace un año, y la diversidad energética de una isla tan pequeña y sin interconexiones es complejo. 
Y en el futuro, si en una isla se puede, en una península también.

----------


## Jonasino

> Para España,  sustituye diesel por ciclo combinado y biomasa y es lo mismo. La cuestión es disminuir la cantidad de combustible fósil.


Ah, entonces ¿que es lo que queman las centrales de ciclo combinado?

----------


## termopar

Gas, temporalmente necesario para respaldo, hasta que se consiga eliminar por completo,  o cree que con una nuclear no se necesita también??

----------


## Jonasino

Claro, claro.......

----------


## termopar

Tengo confianza en que no sea necesario. Creo que con lo que se tiene en la isla y añadiendo fotovoltaica y baterías de soporte sea suficiente (sobre todo lo último, pero los precios aun están altos y habrá que esperar). En las islas pequeñas, son los sitios propicios para que se desarrollen estos sistemas.

----------


## termopar

> *
> Las renovables cubrieron el 67% de la demanda energética de El Hierro en julio*
> 
> Las renovables fueron la fuente mayoritaria de energía eléctrica en la isla de El Hierro durante el pasado julio, con un 67% de cobertura de demanda, frente al 33% derivado de la generación diésel. La empresa Gorona del Viento, que gestiona la central hidroeólica, dio a conocer estos datos cuando se cumple un año del hito técnico que llevó a El Hierro a permanecer 1 hora únicamente con fuentes limpias, el 9 de agosto de 2015.
> 
> Belén Allende, presidenta de Gorona del Viento, manifiesta que las cifras permiten hablar de la central hidroeólica “como una realidad, y ya no sólo como un proyecto, que abre una vía de escape al sector de las renovables y, sobre todo, a los territorios insulares que persiguen un nuevo modelo energético sostenible e independiente“. Allende destaca los beneficios medioambientales al evitar emitir a la atmósfera 16.500 toneladas de CO2 y dejar de consumir más de 5.000 toneladas de combustibles fósiles.
> 
> Allende subraya que los datos superan las expectativas que la empresa tenía para esta fase inicial, pues cada vez son más frecuentes y duraderas las etapas durante las cuales la central hidroeólica es la única fuente de suministro. Añade que ejemplo de ello es el último récord superado por la central, que logró permanecer en funcionamiento 76 horas seguidas  y aportó el 100% de la producción eléctrica de la isla.
> 
> El Cabildo recuerda que la innovación tecnológica de Gorona del Viento radica en poder maximizar el uso de las renovables de tal forma que puedan aprovechar el recurso eólico y no se infrautilice. “Es la combinación de dos fuentes la que permite que el suministro de energía que aporta Gorona sea estable y con las mismas garantías de seguridad y calidad de suministro que cualquier motor diesel; por eso hemos podido llegar a cubrir el 100% de la demanda en numerosas ocasiones”, afirma el consejero delegado de Gorona del Viento, Juan Pedro Sánchez, que incide en que alcanzar el 100% todo el año es aún “un objetivo a largo plazo”.


Referencia: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...erro-en-julio/

Siguen mejorando el control y aumentando el mix renovable

----------


## termopar

Y ahora, el modelo de renovables de El Hierro, dado su éxito, se va a extender al resto de las islas canarias. Esto sí que sería un gran paso:




> *Del petróleo a las renovables: así está cambiando Canarias su modelo energético*
> 
> 
> Canarias tenía un problema histórico: confiaba el 92% de su energía al petróleo y dependía económicamente del resto de España. Te contamos su apuesta por un nuevo modelo energético
> 
> 03.02.2017 – 05:00 H.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elconfidencial.com/empres...s-red_1321397/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y ahora, el modelo de renovables de El Hierro, dado su éxito


¿El modelo de renovables de la isla de El Hierro un éxito? Lo que vd. ha usado hoy no era perejil. El proyecto de Gorona del Viento está siendo un fracaso estrepitoso. Una isla con unas condiciones excepcionales como pocos lugares en el mundo y la producción renovable no llega ni al 40%. Si eso es un éxito... 








Fuente: Roger Andrews, Energy Matters.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si de verdad se quiere cambiar el modelo energético de Canarias hacia fuentes menos contaminantes y de bajas emisiones de carbono, su única salida es la energía nuclear. Canarias podria convertirse en ejemplo a seguir a nivel mundial de una isla con pequeños reactores modulares, más seguros y menos costosos de construir y operar que un reactor nuclear típico.




> http://www.antena3.com/canarias/noti...012100017.html
> 
> *Energía nuclear en Canarias para acabar con los problemas eléctricos*
> 
> El expresidente de los industriales canarios e ingeniero, Benicio Alonso,  ha propuesto la instalación de microcentrales nucleares en las islas como fórmula de garantizar el suministro eléctrico.
> 
> antena3canarias.com  |  Canarias  | Actualizado el 21/01/2011 a las 09:20 horas
> 
> Sería en las islas de Tenerife, Gran Canaria, y una tercera para Fuerteventura y Lanzarote. Sostiene que no contaminan y que el recibo de la luz sería mucho más barato. El ingeniero Benicio Alonso ha abierto el debate. Propone construir microcentrales nucleares en Canarias. Además de no contaminar, a diferencia de las centrales térmicas hay en las islas, argumenta que la principal razón es económica. Alonso también sale al paso de las críticas sobre la seguridad de las nucleares. Propone una nuclear en Granadilla, al sur de Tenerife, otra para suministrar electricidad a Fuerteventura y Lanzarote y una tercera en el sur de Gran canaria. Este experto denuncia intereses para seguir con las centrales térmicas. España proyecta construir un cementerio nuclear para los residuos.

----------


## termopar

Su única salida?? Pobres canarios,  qué difícil se lo pone usted. No se si algunos turistas le gustaría tomar el sol con radiaciones más allá del ultravioleta. A los alemanes,  al menos,  no.

Por cierto, en el hierro han pasado del 100% fuel al 60%. Si eso no le parece bien? solo necesitan algo de fotovoltaica y una interconexion si fuera posible y ya vería lo poco que quedaría no renovable.

Y le aseguro que la fotovoltaica o la eólica es mucho más barata que el fuel

----------


## Jonasino

> No se si algunos turistas le gustaría tomar el sol con radiaciones más allá del ultravioleta. A los alemanes,  al menos,  no.




Turistas alemanes disfrutando del sol y los rayos gamma junto a la Central de Vandellos.

----------

ben-amar (30-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Alguien se aburre en casa

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gorona del Viento, un fracaso anunciado. Un proyecto que busca autoabastecerse de energías renovables en una isla con unas condiciones excepcionales, y la producción renovable no llega ni al 40%. Desde la puesta en marcha del proyecto de GdV, ha duplicado el precio medio de la energía llegando incluso a superar los 800 €/MWh. Cuando alguien le cuente el mito de la isla de El Hierro 100% renovable, recuerde esta gráfica...



Fuente: ESIOS Red Eléctrica de España.

----------


## termopar

No les iba a responder, pero dado que solo buscan ensuciar el hilo y nadie les borra ni les dan un toque de atención, les responderé únicamente a sus datos:

Evidentemente en una isla con una sola empresa suministradora (Endesa) pueden poner el precio que les de la gana y más porque es un monopolio en la isla. Si antes tenían un sistema por el que cobraban por producir energía con gasóleo alrededor de 300 €/MWh y ahora tienen esa misma central solo trabajando el 60% de su tiempo, duplican el precio y tenemos el mismo beneficio. Haga usted el cálculo y verá como le salen las cuentas. Sin embargo el precio final no es el de generación sino el de demanda.

Eso no tiene nada que ver con el precio de un sistema 100% renovable, que se podría obtener introduciendo competencia (y no aliándose con el lobo para hacer otro sistema que solo hace más que darles beneficio a la empresa). Y como ya comenté anteriormente, si se introdujese solar y baterías, eliminaríamos definitivamente la central de gasóleo y con ello, el problema del precio abusivo. Le daré una reseña con un precio no abusivo de isla 100% renovable (http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/te...-sus-baterias/) donde el precio que se ofrece es de 130 €/MWh, mucho menos que en el Hierro.

Además, esa gráfica es el coste de generación y no el de demanda, le enseño el gráfico con el precio que, para ser justos, tendría también que mostrar y explicar, pero no explica ni uno ni otro para crear polémica y envilecer el hilo:

----------


## ben-amar

> No les iba a responder, pero dado que solo buscan ensuciar el hilo y nadie les borra ni les dan un toque de atención, les responderé únicamente a sus datos:



El rebatir unos datos, unos argumentos, una noticia, con otros datos y argumentos, el hecho de estar en contra de lo anunciado al abrir el tema no es ensuciar el mismo.
Tampoco veo motivo para llamar la atencion a nadie, en este tema, no para borrar o editar mensaje alguno. Se trata un tema y se esta de acuerdo o no, solo eso.

----------


## termopar

> Alguien se aburre en casa


????????????( ben-amar)

Otros mensajes, ya se han borrado desde que escribí el mensaje anterior (inicialmente solo se editaron y borraron mis mensajes), y me imagino que no se habrían borrado el resto si no lo comento (y menos actuaciones se habrán hecho en mensajes privados, me imagino). 

Sólo he respondido a los datos, y durante mucho tiempo siempre he actuado así, si no fuera por el continuo trato que se me ha dado, y solo en propia defensa. Creo que ha quedado claro. Lo que pasa es que ahora se tiene la piel muy sensible con lo que yo diga o haga.

----------


## ben-amar

Veamos, ese mensaje, seguido de los argumentos que te dan, no creo yo que sea como para editar o borrar mensaje. No insulta ni falta al respeto a nadie

----------


## F. Lázaro

Isla 100% renovable... Fuente: REE El Hierro

----------

Jonasino (29-abr-2017)

----------

